# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Blacklist

## JEK

James Spader is great in this. Very Homeland. Who's in?

----------


## katva

I am, big time. Loved it!

http://www.ign.com/videos/2013/09/19...beth-meets-red

----------


## JEK

Very Jody-Anthony.

----------


## katva

Yep.  And I heard that comparison on NPR this afternoon ( driving back from a FANTASTIC lunch at Rasika, original location, btw :) :thumb up: ), when they reviewed the new shows.

----------


## andynap

> James Spader is great in this. Very Homeland. Who's in?



I thought it was good but I like Spader in anything. The hook at the end will make me come back next week.

----------


## MIke R

I missed it but Spader in anything is good..I miss him and Shatner in Boston Legal

just from the commercials I could see its a bit of a Silence of Lamb copycat though

----------


## katva

2nd episode is looking quite thrilling too!

Mike--- i loved Boston Legal, too

----------


## Rosemary

Spader on The Office was so FUNNY.

----------


## JEK

2nd was better than the first. NBC is going all Showtime.

----------


## katva

" I agree with you completely,  and it's dinner time, and we're at a restaurant "

 :thumb up:   love it!

----------


## NHDiane

Spader is a genius and just keeps getting better IMHO.  LOVED Boston Legal...a classic!  Anyone remember him in White Palace with Susan Sarrandon?  That was in his younger years and I got hooked on him after that.

----------


## noel

Yes Diane!
A college friend, Glenn Savan, wrote "White Palace."

James Spader was great in "Sex, Lies and Videotape" too.

----------


## sbhlvr

> I missed it but Spader in anything is good..I miss him and Shatner in Boston Legal
> 
> just from the commercials I could see its a bit of a Silence of Lamb copycat though



I agree Mike but I still like it.

----------


## JEK

Great content here http://www.nbc.com/the-blacklist/

----------


## KevinS

I'm hooked.

----------


## andynap

> Great content here http://www.nbc.com/the-blacklist/



I missed the 2nd episode but all the major networks are offering apps and next day viewing so I caught it. I really like Megan Boone  :Couple Inlove:

----------


## JEK

Don't you have VOD?

----------


## MIke R

> I missed the 2nd episode but all the major networks are offering apps and next day viewing so I caught it. I really like Megan Boone




cant watch it on Monday during football season....so I record it

----------


## andynap

Nope. But almost everything is On Demand or online the next day. But if I miss something it doesn't matter anyway in the scheme of things.

----------


## JEK

FiOS

----------


## Dennis

Got caught up on all 4 episodes over the weekend.

Good stuff.

----------


## JEK

We need to talk.

----------


## NHDiane

I just got to watch Blacklist for the first time last night...I think I might be hooked!

----------


## andynap

That was a rerun. It's on Monday nights regularly.

----------


## JEK

On demand whenever you want to watch.

----------


## NHDiane

> That was a rerun. It's on Monday nights regularly.



I know - I still enjoyed it. I may go to on demand and catch up from the beginning now that I've seen it.

----------


## andynap

> I know - I still enjoyed it. I may go to on demand and catch up from the beginning now that I've seen it.



It wasn't advertised as a rerun that's why I told you.

----------


## NHDiane

It showed it was a rerun in our on screen TV guide...I still watched it

----------

